# trout stocking list



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Spring 2013 Trout Releases in Ohio
More than 98,000 rainbow trout will be released at 63 Ohio public lakes and ponds, starting with the first release March 1, 2013 at Adams Lake in Adams County.

Rainbow trout releases will take place between March 1 and May 3, 2013. Each trout measures 10-13 inches, and anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Rainbow trout are raised at state fish hatcheries and released by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.
Lake

County

Publish Date

Event









Adams Lake

Adams

1-Mar



Barnesville Reservoir #3

Belmont

8-Mar



Rush Run Lake

Preble

8-Mar



Belmont Lake

Belmont

14-Mar



Caldwell Lake

Ross

14-Mar



Lake Alma

Vinton

14-Mar



New Lexington Reservoir 1A

Perry

15-Mar



Veterans Park Pond

Lake

15-Mar



Forked Run Lake

Meigs

15-Mar



Wolf Run Lake

Noble

21-Mar



Monroe Lake

Monroe

21-Mar



Blue Rock Lake

Muskingum

21-Mar



Stonelick Lake

Clermont

23-Mar

X

Dow Lake

Athens

22-Mar



Sycamore State Park

Montgomery

22-Mar



Van Wert Reservoir #1

Van Wert

22-Mar



Timbre Ridge Lake

Lawrence

22-Mar



White Star Quarry

Sandusky

28-Mar



Quarry Park

Marion

28-Mar



Clark Lake

Clark

28-Mar



Norwalk Reservoir #1

Huron

28-Mar



Yoctange Park

Ross

28-Mar



Rose Lake

Hocking

29-Mar

X

Antrim Lake

Franklin

29-Mar


Blue Limestone Park

Delaware

29-Mar



Foundation Park

Knox

29-Mar



Mt Gilead Lake

Morrow

29-Mar



Westlake Rec Center

Cuyahoga

1-Apr



Shadow Lake

Cuyahoga

1-Apr



Hinckley Lake

Medina

1-Apr



Shelby Reservoir #3

Richland

4-Apr



Petros Lake

Stark

4-Apr



Mill Creek Lake

Mahoning

4-Apr



Rocky Fork Lake

Highland

6-Apr

X

Crossroads Industrial Ponds

Crawford

5-Apr



Heritage Park

Franklin

5-Apr



Delta Reservoir #2

Fulton

5-Apr



Forest Hill Pond

Cuyahoga

5-Apr



Jefferson Lake

Jefferson

11-Apr



Lima Lake

Allen

11-Apr



Silver Creek Lake

Summit

11-Apr



Swanton Waterworks Reservoir

Lucas

11-Apr



Little Turtle Pond

Summit

13-Apr

X

Punderson Lake

Geauga

13-Apr

X

Pearson Metro Park

Lucas

12-Apr



Cenci Park Lake

Fairfield

13-Apr

X

McKarns Lake

Williams

18-Apr



Lamberjack Lake

Seneca

18-Apr



Tawawa Lake

Shelby

18-Apr



Vesuvius Lake

Lawrence

18-Apr

X

East Harbor State Park

Ottawa

19-Apr



Schoonover Lake

Allen

19-Apr



Davis Lake

Auglaize

19-Apr



Jackson City Reservoir

Jackson

20-Apr

X

Canal Fulton

Stark

27-Apr

X

Olander Lake

Lucas

26-Apr



Turkey Creek Lake

Scioto

27-Apr

X

Ashley Upground

Delaware

26-Apr



Sunbury Upground #1

Delaware

26-Apr



OH/Erie Canal

Cuyahoga

3-May



Eyeman Park

Fayette

3-May



Geirtz Lake

Hancock

3-May


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! This is my first season steelheading and was curious about these stockings. I know they are stocking rainbow trout in these areas but from what I understand, the diff between these and steel in the river are night and day? These stocked rainbow are a lot smaller than the wild in the river and it seems the tactics, baits and presentations are different too? Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Technically they are the same species, rainbow trout, but there are slight genetic differences. Steelhead are migratory rainbows that migrate from the ocean(or in our case a great lake) to the rivers to spawn. Here in Ohio, 99% of our steelhead and regular inland rainbows are hatchery fish. Very few wild fish, and there are certainly no wild fish in those lakes. The steelhead are stocked when they're around 8in or so, and then swim out to the lake for a few years and come back to spawn. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> Technically they are the same species, rainbow trout, but there are slight genetic differences. Steelhead are migratory rainbows that migrate from the ocean(or in our case a great lake) to the rivers to spawn. Here in Ohio, 99% of our steelhead and regular inland rainbows are hatchery fish. Very few wild fish, and there are certainly no wild fish in those lakes. The steelhead are stocked when they're around 8in or so, and then swim out to the lake for a few years and come back to spawn.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's kind of what I figured. So what's the story with totally different was of fishing for the inland lake guys?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

